# Sticky  The Misconceptions about Pigeons and Disease



## Skyeking

http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/zoonoses/PijZoonosRskAZ.html

www.pigeonrealm.com/disease

www.mad.org/pigeons.htm

www.downbound.co.uk/Pigeons_s/478.htm

www.animalaid.org.uk/h/n/CAMPAIGNS/wildlife/ALL/346


Interesting Topic about Bugs and Pigeons:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=27542


----------

